# Intake fans for a Silverstone TJ 07 Case



## Slickrick214 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was looking at getting a Silverstone TJ-07 BW full tower case so I can fully water cool everything. What I noticed was that unlike other cases there is no front intake fan. I've seen it done but I can't figure out how. I like what Linus did with his case and it looks like he modded so it will take a front grill (but I don't know what kind) and two front fans. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j54kd_4jkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There are mesh ventilations on both sides (bottom) of the case. This allows quite a bit of airflow already. The case is designed without a front grille fan (likely for aesthetics) and cooling from the lower mesh should be more than sufficient, especially if you plan on water cooling everything. 

Since watercooling moves the radiant heat to the outside of the case, the ambient case temperature stays much lower which reduces the need for ventilation.

If, for whatever reason, you want to modify the case to accept a front ventilation fan, you will have to get the case and plan it out step-by-step. 

If you want front ventilation, I would like to suggest a case that already has it, or the apperature for it. There are many cases out there that allow for efficient water cooling yet retain front ventilation fans and are much less expensive.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Compucase Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan


----------

